# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  T haplogroup famous member

## kmak

famous member had T haplogroup?

----------


## Salento

> famous member had T haplogroup?


*Thomas Jefferson*
An American Founding Father who was the principal author of the *Declaration of Independence* and later served as the third *President of the United States* from 1801 to 1809.
Y T Haplogroup.



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Jefferson

https://www.eupedia.com/europe/Haplogroup_T_Y-DNA.shtml

———————

* Elite Leader of the Varna Culture*





https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...ck-sea-coast-)

----------


## red

House of Al Sabah and Khalifa

----------


## Sile

> House of Al Sabah and Khalifa


Al Sabah is kuwaiti aristocracy
Most Kuwaiti come from Persian descent who came from elamites
https://bmcgenomics.biomedcentral.co...864-015-1233-x
.
There should be a lot of L ydna and some T ydna who same say began as the Lurs people north of the Elamites ( still Persians ).
.
https://www.nature.com/articles/jhg2010174
.
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/art...l.pone.0074913

----------


## Salento

> *Thomas Jefferson*
> An American Founding Father who was the principal author of the *Declaration of Independence* and later served as the third *President of the United States* from 1801 to 1809.
> Y T Haplogroup.
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Jefferson
> 
> https://www.eupedia.com/europe/Haplogroup_T_Y-DNA.shtml
> ...


The Thomas Jefferson Memorial, modeled after the Pantheon of Rome:





His Huge bronze Statue inside:




Thomas Jefferson was the principal author of the Declaration of Independence.
_“We hold these truths to be self-evident: that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain inalienable rights, among these are life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness, ...”_

----------


## Salento

Library of Congress - Thomas Jefferson Building:







Jefferson’s copy of “The Prince” - “The Works of Niccolò Machiavelli”.



——————-


Capitol Building (USA Congress Building) Statue of Jefferson holding the Declaration of Independence.

----------


## Caucasus

Lurs are not descended from Persians. They have branched out from Kurds but have been influenced by Persian culture and language over centuries. I am of Kurdish descent and have T haplogroup on both sides.

----------


## Sile

> Lurs are not descended from Persians. They have branched out from Kurds but have been influenced by Persian culture and language over centuries. I am of Kurdish descent and have T haplogroup on both sides.


Depends which stories you believe

Persians come from Tajik and Uzbek areas and moved to Iran circa 1000BC , they where originally called Parsi ( they also brought with them Zorastrian religion )...the Medes are first cousins of the persians and the Kurds are first cousins of the Medes.
The Parsi remained in Iran and went to western India.

Only famous Parsi I know of was Freddie Mercury from the band Queen , born in Zanzibar but his father was a Parsi from Iran.

There is a link between Persians, Medes and Kurds......I do not know where Elamites, Lurs and Gutians fir in though

----------


## Caucasus

Sile, I agree that it is a complex issue. It is my understanding though that lots of historians consider Gutians among the early ancestors of Kurds. One thing I am not sure about is whether Medes and Persians brought haplogroup T to Iran from Euroasian steppes or did it belong to indigenous Gutian, Elamite population with whom they later intermixed? I would appreciate any feedback on this. 
By the way, for those interested in biblical perspective, there are prophesies in the Old Testament about Elamates which very much parallels the plight of modern-day Kurds.

----------


## Sile

> Sile, I agree that it is a complex issue. It is my understanding though that lots of historians consider Gutians among the early ancestors of Kurds. One thing I am not sure about is whether Medes and Persians brought haplogroup T to Iran from Euroasian steppes or did it belong to indigenous Gutian, Elamite population with whom they later intermixed? I would appreciate any feedback on this. 
> By the way, for those interested in biblical perspective, there are prophesies in the Old Testament about Elamates which very much parallels the plight of modern-day Kurds.


Thanks
Bible perspective all state that haplogroup LT which split into L and T belong to the Madai ( Medes)
.
You can ask these questions in the ..ftdna Tower of babel Project ( if you believe these things )
https://www.familytreedna.com/groups...of-babel/about

----------


## Caucasus

That is pretty interesting. I am not sure about how much of this biblical perspective is backed by science but it does not seem to be very far from the truth considering that Medes disintegrated into many smaller nations such as Kurds and Azeris (later turkified with the arrival of Selcuk Turks in 12th century) after Persians usurped power and ended the Median rule. From my reading of many posts, this haplogroup likely originated around Zagros mountains, a territory inhabited and ruled by Medes.

----------


## Salento

_National Portrait Gallery, Smithsonian
_(America’s Presidents)

fyi: the earliest known likeness of Thomas Jefferson

----------


## Salento

*Jefferson's Tomahawk
*_(in the Library of Congress)_

----------


## Commander Spock

American actor Hal Holbrook belongs to haplogroup T-L454, according to WikiTree profile of his ancestor Abner Holbrook b. 1741 and d. 1788 and Holbrook FTDNA project.

----------


## Joey37

Oh awesome you guys have someone other than Thomas Jefferson!

----------


## Salento

> Oh awesome you guys have someone other than Thomas Jefferson!


A y T founding father suits the Vision for America to a T,

The Declaration of Independence is Down to a T,

y Ts are few, but we are Up to a T :) 

... about y T, ... I’m bias to a T  :Smiling:

----------


## Salento

y T-L208 

Iron-Age *R850* - _Latin Tribe Ardea_ 650 BC

... very Roman of him for representing y T during the Genesis of Rome :) 




... _Culture: Latin
_
Ardea is an ancient town 35 kilometers south of Rome and 4 kilometers from today’s coastline. 
In the 8th century BC, Ardea was the capital of the Rutuli - an Ancient Latin people of the Italian peninsula and mentioned in the Aeneid. 
Ardea was part of the Latin League confederation and first became a Roman colony in the 5th century BC. The Roman-Carthaginian treaty mentions the town as refusing to aid Rome in the Second Punic Wars. 
The archaeological remains are from a necropolis called Campo del Fico and date between the 8th and 6th centuries BC. The location is not far from the sea and was close to the nearby port of Castrum Inui which gave Ardea a strategic role in controlling coastal routes in the pre-Roman period. 
Two excavations were conducted in 1981 and 1982 by E. Tortorici and L. Crescenzi ...

----------


## torzio

From recent studies

The fact that the Golden elite individual from the Varna culture belongs to T, and the fact that the earlier Starčevo–Körös–Criș culture individual from the same Bulgarian region belongs to T, means that the ruling group of the Neolithic Revolution could be related to T. 


Also, the gold found among the Varna culture shows that metallurgy was introduced into the neighbouring Steppe regions by the people of the Varna culture. And the early farmers of the Starčevo–Körös–Criș culture were probably the ones that brought farming to the Steppe.



*Two quotes from David Anthony's papers:* 


Quote 1:
"Ornaments of Balkan copper, exotic ornamental shells (Glycemeris, Antalis), long lamellar flint blades, polished stone maces, and perhaps people and animals were exchanged across the Pontic–Caspian steppes from Varna to Khvalynsk and Svobodnoe between 4500-4200 BC."

Quote 2:
"At the cemetery of Khvalynsk on the middle Volga, dated about 4700 bc, 320 copper ornaments were found in 201 graves. Some objects were made or repaired locally, but most were made of Bulgarian copper, and a handful (rings and spiral bracelets) were made in the same way as the copper ornaments found at Varna, and probably were imported from Bulgaria."

Before farming was found in the steppe regions, the people of the steppe consisted of different distinct unrelated cultures, totally different from the later Khvalynsk / Sredny Stog culture. So, it is obvious that the ancestors of the Varna golden elite individual were involved in the formation of this Eneolithic steppe civilization. The people of the Neolithic Revolution brought their culture to the natives of the Steppe during the Eneolithic period, and mixed with each other in time.

And I think that the arrival of the ancestors of the Steppe Maykop individual IV3002 from the Ipatovo kurgan in the steppe region is probably related to these mixing events described above.




Sample IV3002

*Ipatovo 3 ( 5400 yBP - Early Bronze Age ) Early Steppe Maykop Culture**IV3002* ( 5383 ± 64 yBP )
Kurgan: 2
Phase: 1st
Grave: 187 ( Founding grave of the entire mound )
Other dates: 5058 ± 223 yBP / 5328 ± 251 yBP / 4630 ± 50 yBP (radiocarbon)
Y-DNA: *T1-CTS6004* (xT1a1a-CTS484, T1a1b-Y6031, T1a2b-FGC37316) Probably: *T1a2a-Y8614*
mtDNA: X1'2'3
Age at Death: 35-45

----------


## Maciamo

I found out that descendants of *Thomas Jefferson'*s father, Colonel Peter Jefferson, tested on the Jefferson DNA Project and belonged to haplogroup *T1a1a-L208 > CTS11451 > Y6671* according to Nevgen's haplogroup predictor. We finally know his clade!

----------


## Jack Johnson

Do you believe Jefferson’s subclade arrived in Britain and Europe during the Neolithic, Chalcolithic, or Bronze Age? It could have arrived in the Neolithic or Chalcolithic from Anatolia, and from there, migrated to Britain as a Neolithic Farmer lineage, or even more likely, as a farmer lineage absorbed by the Steppe derived Bell Beakers; the later migrations of Celtic/Germanic tribes could have brought it as well. I also don’t discount the possibility that it arrived in Britain as a Neolithic-Bronze Age lineage from the conquering Romans, with it originating in the Italian Peninsula, or practically anywhere in the Balkans.

----------


## Maciamo

> Do you believe Jefferson’s subclade arrived in Britain and Europe during the Neolithic, Chalcolithic, or Bronze Age? It could have arrived in the Neolithic or Chalcolithic from Anatolia, and from there, migrated to Britain as a Neolithic Farmer lineage, or even more likely, as a farmer lineage absorbed by the Steppe derived Bell Beakers; the later migrations of Celtic/Germanic tribes could have brought it as well. I also don’t discount the possibility that it arrived in Britain as a Neolithic-Bronze Age lineage from the conquering Romans, with it originating in the Italian Peninsula, or practically anywhere in the Balkans.


None of them actually. I'd say during the Roman period. 

It's surely not during the Neolithic as British Neolithic farmers were almost all I2 (H2 was also found in Ireland, but never T1a).

The Copper and Bronze Ages brought R1b to the British Isles.

----------


## torzio

> Do you believe Jefferson’s subclade arrived in Britain and Europe during the Neolithic, Chalcolithic, or Bronze Age? It could have arrived in the Neolithic or Chalcolithic from Anatolia, and from there, migrated to Britain as a Neolithic Farmer lineage, or even more likely, as a farmer lineage absorbed by the Steppe derived Bell Beakers; the later migrations of Celtic/Germanic tribes could have brought it as well. I also don’t discount the possibility that it arrived in Britain as a Neolithic-Bronze Age lineage from the conquering Romans, with it originating in the Italian Peninsula, or practically anywhere in the Balkans.


I read the family came via northern Spain, before entering Britain

Thomas Line , step by step , 

*Thomas Jefferson, Sr*., was born in the British West Indies, on Saint Christopher island, ca. 1640, the son of  Samuel Jefferson, aka Jeaffreson (b. 1607 in Pettistree, Suffolk, England), and Elizabeth Broom (possibly "widow Broom"), b. 1610, in Suffolk, England. It is now believed that his parents married in 1628 in Suffolk, England before they joined  Samuel Jefferson on St. Kitts around 1630, where their son, Thomas Jefferson, was born. 



step back a few generation to

*Samuel* *Jefferson* *Jr.* 

Born *11 Oct 1607* in *Pettistree, Suffolk, England*
born to Samuel Jefferson

Samuel brother below
*John Jefferson was born on December 24, 1609* *in Pettistree, Suffolk*, England. His parents were  Samuel Jefferson and his wife  Elizabeth (Carr) Jefferson. The family also spelled their surname Jeaffreson or Jeafferson. They had been local landowners in Suffolk for several generations by 1600 although some say their origins were Welsh. 

In 1624, John Jefferson's father left England with his older brother, Lt. (later Colonel) John Jefferson II, for the West Indies. The two men were by that time mariners (merchant sailors). They were led by a close family friend, Sir. Thomas Warner, a friend of King James I and known English explorer.[1] 




step back some more
*John Jefferson b, 1563* seems the first to enter Britain from Northern Spain

----------


## Salento

… y T money … :)

----------


## Salento

_Thomas Jefferson_ … in his teens, as a man, classic:

… my unscientific pics, … though … top that :)

----------


## Salento

3rd POTUS Animation … by MyHeritage:

----------

